# Exception_access_violation



## scriptingmike (14. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht ist hier einer der den Fehler schon kennt?

# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x7c911010, pid=1676, tid=3088
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_07-b03 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ntdll.dll+0x1010]


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Da ist wohl die JVM abgeschmiert. Das kann schon mal vorkommen, wenn man mit nativen Libs herumspielt oder es mit den GC Tuning Parametern übertreibt...

Gruß Tom


----------



## scriptingmike (14. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte vielleicht gleich fragen sollen, wo ich im Quellcode was falsch mache und wie ich diesen Fehler entknotet kriege.

Deswegen hier mein Killercode:

```
import java.sql.*;

public class Query{
// Variablen für die DB Connections
	static String url;        
	static String dsn1, dsn2, dsn3;
	static String user1, user2, user3;
	static String password1, password2, password3;
	static String Driver;
	static String sql1, sql2, sql3;
	static Connection con1, con2, con3;
	static Statement stmt1, stmt2, stmt3;
	static ResultSet result1, result2;
	
	static int messer, vorschub;
	static int zaehler, zudruckenstk, uebrigestk, Druckstatus;
	static int xpos, ypos, serstart, winkel;
	static String PfadzurVorlage, kurzmzz, commentar;	
	static String aoz, slo, iti, kiv, mzz, t01, t02, t03, t04, t05, t06, t07;
	static String t08, t09, t10, t11, t12, t13, t14, t15, t16, t17, t18, t19;
	static String t20, st1, st2, st3, st4, st5, trd;	
	
	public static void main(String arguments[]){
		// Abfragen der Verbindungsparameter
		System.out.println("\n\n\n\n\n");
		System.out.println("Datenbankzugriff mit JDBC");
		System.out.println("================================\n\n");
		
		// Adresse der zu verbindenden Datenbank
		url = "jdbc:odbc:";
		dsn1= "RofinDB2";
		user1 = "USERNAME";
		password1 = "GEHEIM";
		
		dsn2 = "RofinACC";
		user2 = ""; 		// wird nicht benoetigt
		password2 = "";		// wird nicht benoetigt
		
		dsn3 = "BacktoDB2"; // ist der selbe Treiber wie DSN1
		user3 = "USERNAME";
		password3 = "GEHEIM";
		
		try{
			// JDBC over Odbc Treiber laden
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			
			// Verbindung mit der DB2 - Datenbank aufnehmen - noch nicht gelesene Datensätze suchen (Select nach st1=1)
			con1 = DriverManager.getConnection(url+dsn1, user1, password1);
			System.out.println("Verbinden_1 ...... ");
			
			// Verbindung zur Access - Datenbank aufnehmen - Datensatz schreiben (Insert)
			con2 = DriverManager.getConnection(url+dsn2, user2, password2);
			System.out.println("Verbinden_2 ...... ");
			
			// Verbindung mit der DB2 - Datenbank aufnehmen - wie CON1 nur hier Datensatz als gelesen markieren (Update)

			con3 = DriverManager.getConnection(url+dsn3, user3, password3);
			System.out.println("Verbinden_3 fuer UPDATE ...... ");
		}
		catch (SQLException e){
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau!");
			System.exit(0);
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e){
			System.out.println("JDBC over ODBC nicht gefunden!");
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
		System.out.println("Verbindungsaufbau erfolgreich\n");
		
		// Ausgabe der Datensätze
		try{
			// SQL1-Select-Befehl
			sql1 = "SELECT * FROM DBTLIB.VRROFP00 WHERE ST1ROF = '1' ORDER BY AOZROF,KIVROF";
						
			// Statement erstellen um SQL1-Befehl auszuführen
			stmt1 = con1.createStatement();			
			// SQL1-Befehl ausführen
			result1 = stmt1.executeQuery(sql1);
			
			while (result1.next())
			{
			// Schreibe Datensatz in Access-DB
				aoz = result1.getString("AOZROF");
				slo = result1.getString("SLOROF");
				iti = result1.getString("ITIROF");
				kiv = result1.getString("KIVROF");
				mzz = result1.getString("MZZROF");				
				t01 = result1.getString("T01ROF");
				t02 = result1.getString("T02ROF");
				t03 = result1.getString("T03ROF");
				t04 = result1.getString("T04ROF");
				t05 = result1.getString("T05ROF");
				t06 = result1.getString("T06ROF");
				t07 = result1.getString("T07ROF");
				t08 = result1.getString("T08ROF");
				t09 = result1.getString("T09ROF");
				t10 = result1.getString("T10ROF");
				t11 = result1.getString("T11ROF");
				t12 = result1.getString("T12ROF");
				t13 = result1.getString("T13ROF");
				t14 = result1.getString("T14ROF");
				t15 = result1.getString("T15ROF");
				t16 = result1.getString("T16ROF");
				t17 = result1.getString("T17ROF");
				t18 = result1.getString("T18ROF");
				t19 = result1.getString("T19ROF");
				t20 = result1.getString("T20ROF");
				st1 = result1.getString("ST1ROF");
				st2 = result1.getString("ST2ROF");
				st3 = result1.getString("ST3ROF");
				st4 = result1.getString("ST4ROF");
				st5 = result1.getString("ST5ROF");
				trd = result1.getString("TRDROF");
				
				kurzmzz = mzz.trim();				
				PfadzurVorlage ="C:\\Ordner\\Unterordner\\"+kurzmzz+".vlm";
				zudruckenstk = 1;
				uebrigestk = 0;
				Druckstatus = 1;
				messer = 0;
				vorschub = 1;
				commentar = "";
				xpos = 0;
				ypos = 0;
				serstart = 0;
				winkel = 0;	
				st2 = "0";
				st3 = "0";
				st4 = "0";
				st5 = "0";
				
				sql2 = "INSERT INTO JobList (Layout, PieceCount, Remaining, "
					+"Status, Cut, Move, Comment, X_Offset, Y_Offset, "
					+"SernoStart, Angle, Text1, Text2, Text3, Text4, Text5, "
					+"Text6, Text7, Text8, Text9, Text10, Text11, Text12, "
					+"Text13, Text14, Text15, Text16, Text17, Text18, Text19, "
					+"Text20, ST1ROF, ST2ROF, ST3ROF, ST4ROF, ST5ROF, AOZROF"
					+") VALUES ('"
					+PfadzurVorlage+"', "+zudruckenstk+", "+uebrigestk
					+", "+Druckstatus+", "+messer+", "+vorschub+", '"+commentar
					+"', "+xpos+", "+ypos+", "+serstart+", "+winkel+", '"+t01
					+"', '"+t02+"', '"+t03+"', '"+t04+"', '"+t05+"', '"+t06+"', '"+t07
					+"', '"+t08+"', '"+t09+"', '"+t10+"', '"+t11+"', '"+t12+"', '"+t13
					+"', '"+t14+"', '"+t15+"', '"+t16+"', '"+t17+"', '"+t18+"', '"+t19
					+"', '"+t20+"', "+st1+", "+st2+", "+st3+", "+st4+", "+st5
					+", '"+aoz
					+"')";
				
				// Kontrollausgabe
				System.out.println(sql2);
				
				stmt2 = con2.createStatement();
				stmt2.executeUpdate(sql2);				
				
		
		// *********************************************************************		
		// Beginn Update der gelesenen Datensätze in der DB2
				sql3 = "UPDATE DBTLIB.VRROFP00 SET ST1ROF = '2' WHERE " 
					+"AOZROF = '"+aoz+"' AND KIVROF = '"+kiv+"'";
				
				// Kontroll Ausgabe
				System.out.println(sql3);
				
				stmt3 = con3.createStatement();
				stmt3.executeUpdate(sql3);
				
				// Verbindung_3 wieder schliessen
				stmt3.close();
				con3.close();
				
				
				
		// Ende Update der gelesen Datensätze in der DB2
		//**********************************************************************
				
				// Verbindung_2 wieder schliessen
				stmt2.close();
				con2.close();
			}
			
			
			// Verbindung_1 schliessen
			result1.close();
			stmt1.close();
			con1.close();
		}
		catch(Exception e) { 
			System.out.println("Fehler: "+e);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Also in Produktionsumgebungen sollte man die Verwendung des JdbcOdbc Treibers vermeiden, da dieser sehr instabil und buggy ist (insbesondere die DLL die dahinter steckt..). Statt dessen solltest du das ganze mal mit dem original DB2 JDBC Treiber versuchen. Damit solltest du keine Probleme mehr haben...

Gruß Tom


----------

